# هل تنصحوني بالهندسة الكيميائية



## مشفر (22 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته

أخواني وأخواتي أعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع

أنا تخرجت من الثانوية العامه هذي السنه بنسبة 92 % ولله الحمد ودرجتي في الكيمياء 95
وبناء على هذه الدرجه وحبي الشديد في الكيمياء أرغب في دراستها ولكن محتار بين الهندسة الكيميائية والكيمياء ( قسم علوم ) والسبب وراء ميولي إلى الكيمياء في قسم العلوم هو إعتقادي بأنها أقرب إلى ما درسته في الثانوية وبسبب خوفي من كلمة هندسة نتيجة لما أسمعه من الأصدقاء والأقارب :3: وعدم إستطاعتهم على إكمال دراستهم في الهندسه عندما دخلوها فأرجوا منكم أن تصححوا ما في عقلي و ما في عقول الكثير من الطلاب الخريجين وأيظا أتمنى لو تخبروني هل لهذا القسم ( الهندسة الكيميائية ) مستقبل ( وظيفة ) مع العلم أني سعودي وهل الهندسة الكيميائية يغلب عليها طابع الرياضيات والحساب والرسم أم هي كالتي درستها في الثانويه وأنا إنشاءلله إن قررت دخول هذا القسم فسأدرسه في أستراليا إنشاءلله ( بعثه ) أتمنى من لديه تعليق عن دراسة هذا القسم في أستراليا أن يفيدنا وهل هناك فرق لو درسته في السعودية . . . وشكراً

أتمنى أنكم تساعدوني لأني فعلا تائه  

ودمتم بصحة وعافيه . . .


----------



## e7em|e7em (22 يونيو 2006)

والله يا خوي العزيز
انا انصحك بقوة لانه الهندسة الكيميائية هي صميم الصناعة
وانتا مثل ماتعرف انه البلاد العبية وخصوصا الخليجية منتشره بها الصناعات الكيميائية من صناعة البترول والغاز الة الصناعات البسيطة
اتوكل على الله وان شاء الله ما راح تندم


----------



## نورالاسراء (22 يونيو 2006)

انا بنصحك بيها لانها من اهم اقسام كلية الهندسة ومن راى تصلى صلاة الاستخارة
وربى ان شاء الله يوفقك


----------



## eyadamk (22 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ....
الهندسة الكيميائية من تخصصات الهندسة الممتعة ... لكن لازم نميز بين الكيمياء و الهندسة الكيميائية ... الهندسة الكيميائية مش كيمياء ... هناك 21 ساعة كيمياء (بما فيها المختبرات) من اصل 162 ساعة مجموع ساعات الهنسة الكيميائية ... زملاء كثيرون كتبو عن ماهية الهندسة الكيميائية شوف مشاركاتهم و قرر .... باختصار الهندسة الكيميائية تعنى بتوفير الظروف المناسبة للتفاعل للحصول على المنتج المرغوب فيه .... و لا تدخل في صميم التفاعلات و الكيمياء ... 

و السلام


----------



## eyadamk (22 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ....
الهندسة الكيميائية من تخصصات الهندسة الممتعة ... لكن لازم نميز بين الكيمياء و الهندسة الكيميائية ... الهندسة الكيميائية مش كيمياء ... هناك 21 ساعة كيمياء (بما فيها المختبرات) من اصل 162 ساعة مجموع ساعات الهنسة الكيميائية ... زملاء كثيرون كتبو عن ماهية الهندسة الكيميائية شوف مشاركاتهم و قرر .... باختصار الهندسة الكيميائية تعنى بتوفير الظروف المناسبة للتفاعل للحصول على المنتج المرغوب فيه .... و لا تدخل في صميم التفاعلات و الكيمياء ... 

و السلام


----------



## رجب عبدالله حكومة (22 يونيو 2006)

أخي العزيز أولا مبروك النجاح وثانيا أتمنى لك كل التوفيق و مزيدا من النجاح و التفوق
أما بخصوص دراستك في المستقبل فنصيحتي لك أولا التوكل على الله و أن تصلي استخارة وبعدها سيوفقك الله لما فيه الخير إن شاء الله​


----------



## مشفر (23 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخواني أخواتي والله أنكم أثلجتوا صدري بهذه الردود وأعدتوا لي الهمه والحماس الذين كادا أن يتبخرا وأنا أعلن اليوم إنظمامي الى المهندسين الكيميائيين سائلاً عز وجل أن يسهل علينا فإنه يجعل الصعب إن شاء سهلاً وأشكركم جزيل الشكر على إهتمامكم وتشجيعكم وأسأل الله أن ينفع بكم شباب المسلمين وبناتهم وأن يكثر من أمثالكم 

دمتم بألف صحة وعافية ...


----------



## e7em|e7em (23 يونيو 2006)

*أخوي أبشر*

حبيبي مشفر
اصبر عليا لبكرة
وانشالله برسل لك ملف
يتكلم فيه عن الهندسة بشكل كامل وعن تعريف بكل تخصص
وانتا ان شاء الله تستفيد منه
بس اهم شي الملف اللي برسله لك باللغة انجليزية


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (23 يونيو 2006)

لو عاوز تعرف تفاصيل اكتر فى موضوع بعنوان ( من هو المهندس الكيميائي ووظائفة) 
ادخل علية وهتعرف كل حاجة ومنهم الفرق بين الكيميائى ومهندس الكيمياء

ملاحظة هاااااامة : اعلى دخل فى فئة المهندسين ( مهندسي الكيمياء) وهذه حقيقة


----------



## e7em|e7em (24 يونيو 2006)

*اخوي مشفر*

اخوي هذا الملف اللي وعدتك بيه
اتمنى انك انتا وغيرك ان تستفيدوا منه
واعذرني على التاخير


----------



## مشفر (24 يونيو 2006)

e7em e7em ألف الف الف الف شكر تعاونك هذا انشاءلله ما انساه لك والله يوفقك ويرزقك 
وجااري التحميل

محمد سمير موضوع شامل ورائع والله يوفقك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الناقد الصحفي (24 يونيو 2006)

الهندسه الكيميائيه تخصص حلو اسما ومضمونا


----------



## freedom lover (28 يونيو 2006)

ما في أحلى من هندسة الكيمياء وخصوصا اذا كنت بدك تدرسها بأستراليا 
صلي صلاة الاستخارة وانشاء الله أمورك كلها بتصير تمام


----------



## مشفر (29 يونيو 2006)

الف شكر على مرورك اخوي الناقد الصحفي
freedom lover مشكور على تعقيبك وتشجيعك وياليت اذا تعرف جامعة ممتازه في هالتخصص في استراليا تكمل جميلك وتحطها لنا ويستفيد منها الجميع 
وشكرا ’’’’’’’


----------



## م ب (22 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا يا أخ احم احم


----------



## ابو القعقاع (21 أغسطس 2006)

على فكرة انا متلك


----------



## maria (21 أغسطس 2006)

طيب هالتنصحون بنت ان تدرس هندسة كيميائي؟؟؟؟
هل هنك مستقبل للفتيات فيها؟؟؟


----------



## ابو القعقاع (22 أغسطس 2006)

بالتوفيق يا اخونا


----------



## Peace_Friendship (24 أغسطس 2006)

أخي مشفر مساك الله بالخير

سبحان الله ،، قبل 9 سنوات تقريبا مريت بوضع مثل وضعك تماما،،،

أنا تخرجت من الثاتوية بنسبة 93% -الحمدلله- وكنت احب الكيمياء جدا ،،، وهذا سبب توجهي للهندسة الكيميائية ،،،وكنت محتار مثلك كيمياء والا هندسة كيميائية،،

الهندسة الكيميائية جدا جدا ممتعة وأنصحك بقوة ، توكل على الله ،، وانسى موضوع الكيمياء تماما،، 

مستقبل الهندسة الكيميائية ممتاز وخصوصا في المملكة ، البلد حاليا ولله الحمد مقبل على ثروة كبيرة والتوجه الاول هو قطاع البتروكيماويات وتكرير النفط،،،

لا تشوفك عيني داخل تخصص كيمياء ،، على فكرة المهندس الكيميائي دائما يكون أفضل بديل للكيميائي ،، وليس العكس،، واذا كنت تحب الكيمياء لاتخاف أفضل وأهم المواد بقسم الكيمياء يخذها المهندس الكيميائي تقريبا نص مواد تخصص الكيمياء ،،،

لاتخاف من كلمة هندسة ،، والله راح تشوفها بعد فترة أحلى كلمه لك وراح توضع امام اسمك المهندس فلان الفلاني،،

توكل على الله والله يوفقك وشد حيلك وكن داعية لدينك وارفع اسم وطنك بالخارج ،،، واذا تبي اي مساعدة انا بالخدمة ،،

*الاخت ماريا،،،*
انا بصراحة أرى ان الهندسة الكيميائية وهندسة الكمبيوتر والهندسة الصناعية والهندسة المدنية والعمارة هي التخصصات المناسبة للمرأة وليس الميكانيكية والبترول والكهربائية ،، هذا من وجهة نظري ، والله أعلم


----------



## مشفر (28 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخوي بيس ما اقول غير الله يسعدك ويوفقك والله اني سعيد باهتمامك ..
لكن .. ضع تحت لكن مية خط :80: ... الموضوع هذا منزله بداية الاجازه 
البعثة الي كانت شاغله بالي وماخذه كل وقتي .. راحت ادراج الرياح :55: 
معك واسطه والا ازرع بصل على ما يقولون .. اخوي انا فاتتني كل التقاديم في الجامعات والكليات بسبة البعثه هذي الي ضيعت وقتي في اجراءاتها الي ما بغت تخلص وللأسف بدون اقل فائدة تذكر بل العكس خسرت كل شي التقاديم والمال والجهد ..
الحين افكر في كلامك هذا للسنه الجايه وربك يعين ..
على فكرة .. قدمت على معهد الاداره .. ادارة مستشفيات .. وانقبلت فيه وراح ادرس فيه ان شاء الله 
ترم ويمكن استمر ويمكن اسحب ملفي واروح كلية الجبيل الصناعية قسم كيمياء .. مدري وش رايك

من هندسة كيميائيه الى ادارة مستشفيات :80: انواع الاحباط والتحطيم وربي 

لكن الله كريم .. نصيب .. مالنا الا نقول الحمدلله على كل حال 

الف شكر لك اخوي بيس والله يسعدك ويوفقك دنيا واخره ..
والمعذره عالاطاله ..

دمتم بالف صحه وسلامه ..


----------



## Peace_Friendship (29 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ العزيز مشفر ،، السلام عليك ،،،

ترى فترة ما بعد الثانوية والبحث عن جامعة ،، شوي شاقة ،، وفيها مواقف كثيرة وتجارب واحباطات،، ، لكنها فترة قصيرة والكل مر فيها ، وبصراحة أنا مريت بظروف أصعب من ظروفك بألف مرة ،، ولكن لا تيأس ولا تنسى ابدا ان هنالك واسطة تسمى """الدعاء""" ،، ولا حياة مع زراعة البصل واليأس والاحباط ، ، وبالنسبة لكلية الجبيل لا بأس فيها وخصوصا ان أول سنة فيها تحضيرية مثل جامعة البترول وراح تطور لغتك الانجليزية تماما ، وما راح تخسر شيء اذا التحقت فيها وبعدها جاك قبول بجامعة أو بعثة أوحتى كملت فيها ،، والخيرة فيما اختاره الله ،، واياك ان تقول والله هالترم راح اريح وأقعد ليما الترم الجاي ،، لألألأ ، لا تجلس في البيت اذهب واقبل الموجود مؤقتا ليما يفرجها ربك ،، ويقول المثل "اسعى يا عبدى وانا اسعى معك" وان شاء الله راح تلقى الي تبيه ..... ولاتنسى ان حياة الانسان تعب ومشقة "لقد خلقنا الانسان في كبد" كبد تعني تعب ومشقة ..........

وبعدين ايش سالفتك مع الواسطة ،، يا أخي تخيل واحد واسطته وزير التربية ووزير التعليم العالي ،، كلهم مع بعض ،، وزيرين،، والثاني مثلي ومثلك واسطته الدعاء لله فقط ،،، اسأل نفسك أيهما أقوى؟ ،،، 

وقبل الختام أحب أذكر نفسي وأذكرك بشيء:

قال تعالى "انا كل شي خلقناه بقدر" القمر 49
وقال تعالى "فاستجاب لهم ربهم أني لا أضيع عمل عامل منكم من ذكر أو أنثى" ال عمران 195

تدبر هالايتين جيدا ،، وما عليك الا ان تجتهد بالبحث عن جامعة أو بعثة والاصرار وعدم اليأيس ، والدعاء الدعاء، ثم ان لم تقبل فيها او لم تحصل على شي "مؤقتا" تذكر انها كتبت قبل خلق السماوات والارض ،، سبحان الله ،، تجتهد وتجد وانت متيقن الاجابة واذا لم تحصل على شي ،، تؤمن بقدر الله وترتاح نفسيا ،، سبحان الله علاج عملي لتحفيزوتشجيع النفس على الجد والاجتهاد وعلاج النفس عند الاحباط والفشل ومن ثم تجتهد من جديد،،،،

والله يوفقك وانا متفائل جدا انك ستقبل قريبا في جامعة محترمة ان شاء الله ..............


----------



## أحـمـد (29 أغسطس 2006)

^^
كلام عين العقل

أخي مشفر أنا أعرف أكثر من شخص حصل لهم مثل ما حصل معك في التقديم على الجامعات وقد تأخروا سنه او سنه ونصف وبعضهم سنتين عن دخول التخصص الذي يريد .. 
ولكن في النهاية ومع الدعاء والأمل .. قد دخلوا التخصصات الذي يريدون 

ولا تجلس في البيت خلال هذه المده .. إدخل التخصص الذي قبلت فيه .. ادرس فيه لا تعلم ماذا سيحدث .. 

أعرف صديق لي تخرج من الثانوي .. فاته التقديم على كليات الهندسة 
و دخل كلية الصيدلة في الأردن ودرس سنه وبعد ذلك ترك الصيدله ورجع للسعوديه ودخل كلية الهندسة .. 
والآن هو متخصص بالهندسة الكهربائية ومن أوائل الطلاب على الكلية والترم الماضي حذف ترم كامل وذهب إلى نيوزلنده لدراسة اللغه الانجليزيه مع الاجازه الصيفيه .. والآن رجع للسعوديه يكمل دراسته .. 

هذه هي الدراسة .. لا تأتي مره واحده .. ولا تحبط إذا لم تقبل من أول مره .. 

بما انك من السعوديه .. 

هناك جامعة الملك فهد .. وجامعة القصيم .. والظاهر كلية الجبيل يطبقون نظام السنه التحضيريه ولديهم برنامج رائع بالتعلم على اللغه الانجليزيه .. 

ولكن الهندسة في جامعة القصيم لايوجد فيها هندسة كيميائيه .. ولكن يوجد فيها كهرب ميكانيكا ومدني

والله يوفقك ..


----------



## بلال الهاشمي (29 أغسطس 2006)

الهندسة الكيميائية وبس

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=117716#post117716


----------



## مشفر (29 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخوي الغالي بيس الله يسمع منك والله كلامك ريحني كثير الله يوفقك ويسعدك ويفرج وهمك ويخليك لعين ترجيك ... 
لا تخاف انا انقبلت في معهد الاداره مثل ما قلت سابقا واليوم سلمت لهم الشهاده وباقي الاوراق .. يعني ما راح اجلس في البيت .. وبجلس في المعهد الى الترم الثاني واحتمال احول على الكلية الصناعيه وربك ييسر .. اشكرك من اعماق القلب على اهتمامك اخوي بيس ...

أخوي أحمد الله يوفقك ويسعدك مثل ما قلت ما راح اجلس في البيت ان شاء الله .. مشكور على ردك واهتمامك والله يعين ان شاء الله .. تحياتي لك 

أخوي بلال .. استعجلت شوي في الرد .. عالعموم الله يوفقك مشكور على الموقع ..

دمتم بالف صحه وعافيه ..


----------

